# problems with mushroom



## fercho ing (Nov 13, 2014)

as the title said
i have many problems with the mushroom in the eggs of problems with mushroom





does anybody can help me?
Thanks


----------



## happy1892 (Nov 14, 2014)

Are those Phasmid eggs? Or are they mantis oothecae? Do you mean the fungus kills the eggs or the fungus dies?

Edit: Sorry I did not read that these are Phasmids. I do not know how to stop mushrooms from growing on the Phasmid eggs.


----------



## Aryia (Nov 14, 2014)

I have no personal experience with this case, but I know fungus requires moisture and shade to grow. Maybe strong light will prevent fungus from taking over?


----------



## fercho ing (Nov 14, 2014)

happy1892 said:


> Are those Phasmid eggs? Or are they mantis oothecae? Do you mean the fungus kills the eggs or the fungus dies?
> 
> Edit: Sorry I did not read that these are Phasmids. I do not know how to stop mushrooms from growing on the Phasmid eggs.


these are Phyllium philippinicum anyway thanks



Aryia said:


> I have no personal experience with this case, but I know fungus requires moisture and shade to grow. Maybe strong light will prevent fungus from taking over?


ok I´ll try to do this


----------

